
Brian lam: left my phone at lunch... - aaronbrethorst
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://twitter.com/blam/status/21684172578
======
aaronbrethorst
Brian Lam was one of the people at the heart of the Gray Powell/iPhone 4 leak.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1348464>

